# 3 piece settee or dog basket?



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your Amber looks relaxed in both. Your health is important and if the couch might make your problems worst it's not worth the risk. I would stick with the dog basket with bedding you can wash. Amber will get used to it and will just be glad you are home. I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I had an answer for you, but she sure does look sweet in that bed!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

janine said:


> Your Amber looks relaxed in both. Your health is important and if the couch might make your problems worst it's not worth the risk. I would stick with the dog basket with bedding you can wash. Amber will get used to it and will just be glad you are home. I hope you are feeling better soon!


The bedding in the basket are the cushion from the settee, all washable.

I will not have an immune system for a while having had chemotherapy and taking steroids for 6 weeks and will continue to do so for the next 2 months. 

I think dust and dog hair are not a problems germs and sick people are. Obviously I will also stay away from Amber's bed until I am better. 

I'm just thinking that she got use to stretch her body whilst sleeping and it might be difficult to be in a smarller bed after a longer period of time.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine sleep all different ways. I would keep the basket and maybe get a large flat dog bed she could stretch out on. Then she can choose


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How about a new love seat? My ten yr old boy sleeps on a love seat in the den next to our bedroom so he can curl up or spread out as he wants during the night.

Gunner chooses to sleep on the floor next to my side of the bed. I guess if you go with the dog bed, she could sleep on the floor if she wants to spread out.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for your input.

If at all possible I would like to make a choice between the two I've posted above. Purchasing a 3rd one doesn't make sense as she can stretch out on settee.

What are the downside of sleeping on a settee? I can't think of a single one.

Would appreciate a few more votes and don't worry about posting any comment if you are worried about offending me :.

PS: Amber has never slept on the floor (our bedrooms are upstairs and she sleeps downstairs - she doesn't know how to go up the stairs they are too steep and dangerous and I like it that way).


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Can hubby and daughter give the settee a good clean while you're still in hospital? Wash the cushion covers, vacuum the whole thing well? Perhaps if it's not too expensive, they could have a professional service come in and really do a thorough cleaning. I'm with you that germs are the problem, not dust and dog hair, but you do have to apreciate their concern. I hope you're handling your treatments well and sorry you've the need to go through them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I suggested a new loveseat since you said family expressed concern over the old dirty settee.

If you want to choose between the settee and dog bed: I say settee.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Finn's Fan said:


> Can hubby and daughter give the settee a good clean while you're still in hospital? Wash the cushion covers, vacuum the whole thing well? Perhaps if it's not too expensive, they could have a professional service come in and really do a thorough cleaning. I'm with you that germs are the problem, not dust and dog hair, but you do have to apreciate their concern. I hope you're handling your treatments well and sorry you've the need to go through them.


It is vacuumed regularly and covered with a clean bed sheet once a week. It is an old settee but in very good condition because I took good care of it.

I have asked my mum to make 3 new cushion covers for me and to steam clean it before I get home. 

Amber will keep both beds for a while and decide which she wants (I give her until Christmas - And I know my princess will pick the settee .

Thank you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

janine said:


> Your Amber looks relaxed in both. Your health is important and if the couch might make your problems worst it's not worth the risk. I would stick with the dog basket with bedding you can wash. Amber will get used to it and will just be glad you are home. I hope you are feeling better soon!


This is my answer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If this decision is based on what is best for your health, then I think you should talk to your doctor about your concerns. If he says the settee and basket are not a concern then that's the end of it. If he has reservations about one or the other or both, then maybe putting them aside temporarily, until you're back on you feet a little more, would be the right thing. 

Our Penny divides her time between the sofa (settee) and the tile floor. During the day, she likes to be on the bed in the front bedroom with it's view onto the street. 

I think you'll find that Amber will find a comfy place to sleep no matter which option you choose.

I'm glad your getting out of hospital, going home and getting on with recovery. Hugs and prayers are being sent to you!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

wishihad2goldens said:


> I think you'll find that Amber will find a comfy place to sleep no matter which option you choose.


Now that I must agree with entirely!!!  

Amber has been following me everywhere since I got home and when I rest she is again right there next to me. I think so far the settee is winning but she does use the basket occasionally.

As my original post stated I am worried about Amber's comfort and my family is worried about my health. I have been under the care of 12 consultants, doctors, registrars, junior doctors for 6 weeks so I have asked all the questions that can be asked. Dust and dog hair is not a danger to my health but germs and sick people are as I will not have an immune system for quite a while (February 2010 approx - due to Chemotherapy (which is fixing my lungs slowly) and Steroids (which are keeping me pain free).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad you are home with Amber*

I am so very glad you are home with Amber!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Amber will adapt to her dog basket just fine!! I think it is more important for her to have a healthy mommy, than a couch  I can see why there would be concerned about an older piece of furniture in your house if you are going to have sensitivities! Get well soon!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I am so very glad you are home with Amber!!


*So am I!!! *

She is giving me extra love that is for sure. She follows me around all the time (she used to do that with my husband before) as if she is worried that I would go away again... 

When I am relaxing in the lounge (on a temporary futton - awaiting for new settee to be delivered) she comes and lie down next to me and wants to be stroked of course until she falls asleep on the floor (which is very unusal for her).

During the night, for the last 3 days Amber has opted to sleep in her settee!! She doesn't even lie in it like a dog. More like a person... On her side, front legs besides her and back legs stretch out.. All that is missing are silk sheets!!! lol!!!


----------

